# Upcoming Dividend Info?



## prawn_86 (9 September 2007)

this may be a really simple question.

Does anyone know how or where you can get a list of all the companies with upcoming in say the next 6 months?

I thought the ASX site had it, but i cant seem to find it.

Help appreciated.


----------



## reece55 (9 September 2007)

Prawn
http://www.egoli.com.au/clientservices/documents/GeneralDocuments/DividendSchedulebyCode.pdf

Egoli is a great free site, although there is plenty of UBS/MBL/ABN Amro paid research/buy the stock so we make more money articles.

Cheers


----------



## imajica (9 September 2007)

http://www.asbsecurities.co.nz/Quotes/UpcomingEvents.aspx


----------

